
Decoding meteor-m2 weather satellite images with a $15 DTV dongle - demouser7
http://sdr-radio.livejournal.com/355.html
======
beamatronic
It seems that the "hard part" if I wanted to try this at home is getting or
building the right circular polarization antenna.

